
Why Did Yishan Wong Resign as Reddit CEO? - prostoalex
http://www.quora.com/Why-did-Yishan-Wong-resign-as-Reddit-CEO?srid=X&share=1
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8605847](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8605847)

